# Emerson College MFA program



## gaelusna (Feb 1, 2010)

Hello everyone, I'm new to the forum. I was wondering if anyone had any info on Emerson College's MFA Media Art program. I'm aware that the college has a great reputation for undergrad but haven't heard anything about their graduate school outside of their own promotion. I went to their open house a few months back and got good vibes-- however I'm not sure how they compare to the other schools I applied to which are UCLA, Chapman and SAIC. Any input would be most appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## wyy123 (Mar 15, 2010)

Well I've got some family who live in Boston, so I applied and just got accepted for Media Arts.  I've been before to look at undergraduate a few years ago, but we'll see about this, since I've been sure for a month or two now on moving to California.


----------



## jeph82 (Mar 15, 2010)

i applied to Emerson MFA Media Art. their website says my app is complete but I haven't heard a peep. i think it looks like a good program.

you might want to check out this youtube video. some disgruntled film grad student who made an anti-emerson video.

i don't agree with anything he says and think he is probably just bitter, but it's worth a look:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EW2GA_BGhO4


----------



## wyy123 (Mar 15, 2010)

Yeah, he seems a little bitter.  But it's understandable at the same time because of his mindset, he sounds like a guy who thinks that the school should be privileged to have him.  I dunno,  I wouldn't take anything from that video at all.


----------



## Elianarra (Mar 15, 2010)

@wyy123  I got accepted for Media Arts too. I'm going to their open house on March 27th.

@gaelusa It seems like a great school, I can let you know my impressions after the open house event? if that helps?


----------



## gaelusna (Mar 17, 2010)

First off, I want to thank all of you for activating this thread. I too was accepted for Media Art. I applied for early decision and received my acceptance letter on February 11th. Now I'm just waiting to hear back on financial aid. I'm not attending the Open House on the 27th because I attended one in the fall. However I am attending an Admitted Student Reception on April 8th.

@jeph82- if you applied for the later deadline than you may not hear until sometime in April. Thanks also for sharing the video. I haven't watched it in its entirety but totally plan to do so.

@wyy123-- seems like you and I are applying to a lot of the same programs. Do you have thoughts on how Emerson compares to FSU along with other schools you applied to? Did you also apply to Chapman? Hope to meet you in FL this weekend!

@Elianarra-- What are your thoughts on Emerson verses BU? I was planning on applying to BU but decided against it due to the exoberant cost and the pressure of high GRE scores. However now I'm kind of regretting not applying.

Best of luck to the three of you!


----------



## Elianarra (Mar 18, 2010)

@gaelusna

Honestly, I've been back and forth all day! I love Emerson, but BU is more of a campus campus, larger, so more opportunity for student groups, etc. My GRE scores weren't super high, especially the math (570). But yeah, the cost is an issue. I'm trying to organize it in my mind

BU
Has a larger, centralized campus
More student groups
Has on-campus graduate housing
LA internship program
good Comm. department...
Only two years to complete MFA

on the other hand -

Doesn't seem very diverse, as far as film prod. faculty and students.
Program may not be as prestigious
37,000+ tuition, 11,000 + housing

Emerson
Has a good reputation, artistically
Cheaper than Boston U
LA Internship
Famous alumns?
Nice buildings (paramount center)

on the other hand...

smaller, campus split up between city buildings
not very diverse, alot of people say "artsy" which i don't find really negative, but homogeneity (as in everyone being the same) worries me.
2jeph82 that video was...interesting
No graduate housing
Program is Three years

so yeah. i'm really excited to go visit these schools, so maybe some of my questions can be cleared up. because all the opinions I find on college ranking sites seem somewhat exaggerated one way or another. who knows?


----------



## One Real Wonder (Mar 22, 2010)

> Originally posted by jeph82:
> you might want to check out this youtube video. some disgruntled film grad student who made an anti-emerson video.
> 
> i don't agree with anything he says and think he is probably just bitter, but it's worth a look:
> ...



A complete waste of time, his and mine.

Bad news folks, EVERY school has whiners who continued to  attend and then whine about their experience.

His "documentary" is nothing but a rant masquerading as rational and reasoned discourse.

My guess is that he is refusing to accept responsibility for HIS mistakes. like choosing to attend Emerson.


----------



## Elianarra (Mar 22, 2010)

Yeah, I kind of prefer to see it for myself. It just seemed really biased.


----------



## One Real Wonder (Mar 22, 2010)

On the subject of "prestige schools:" don't let that sway you. What you learn is more important. USC *might* be the best film school, but USC is not even close to UCLA in terms of Academics. Texas is a better Academic school than USC, but many don't know they have an RTF program. It's actually pretty good.

Some schools have programs that compliment Film studies, such as Writing, Art, Design, Photography, and even Engineering; but are not known for their Film programs. You may be better off getting a non-Film degree and then learning filmmaking from UCLA extension, or by working in the industry.

Most Prestige schools grads never get beyond middle positions in companies. Most people who do great things were not admitted to Prestige schools.

Just something to think about.

A Film degree by it's self is a huge risk. You really need to go beyond that degree. The likelihood of you getting into the industry are slim. You need to understand more than the technical side of Films. In other words you need to be well rounded.


----------



## Elianarra (Mar 23, 2010)

> Originally posted by One Real Wonder:
> 
> Most Prestige schools grads never get beyond middle positions in companies.



Hi, I was just wondering where you saw this kind of information. It would be interesting to see the stats. I'm not necessarily out for a big industry job myself, I just like film and I like school.


----------



## gaelusna (Mar 23, 2010)

Elianarra- Thank you very much for taking the time to break out the pros and cons of Emerson verses BU. I found the information very useful!

Regarding other discussions on this thread, I am a firm believer that film school or any graduate program for that matter is what you make of it. This also goes for industry contacts and experience whether it be in film or any other field. I understand the notion that going to film school is a risky move and graduating from a prestigious program does not ensure success. However, if someone has sincerely taken the time to assess why they want to go to film school along with researching what their options are post graduation””than in no way do I believe that person should be discouraged. 

As for me, I worked in the industry in New York for a little while and already have some contacts to draw from. I have an IMDB credit as a story editor on a reality TV series and I'll be receiving a line producer credit on IMDB by the end of the year. My reason for applying to film school is to be able to become better at my craft and to perhaps have the opportunity to work on even better projects post graduation. I learned a lot on the job which is great, but I also feel there are additional skills that I need to hone. I also want the MFA verses taking the extension program route because I would like to teach at the college level. 

Also, I do not believe that someone with prior experience has a better shot at getting into film school than someone who's never worked in the industry. I have a lot of schools interested in me yet I received a flat out rejection from UCLA. Many programs take other factors into account such as perceived work ethic and raw talent. 

My theory is if someone wants to dedicate their life to making movies (or you just want the experience of going to film school) regardless of countless bouts of rejection and random people trying to tell you otherwise””than I say GO FOR IT!


----------



## Elianarra (Mar 29, 2010)

hello guys,

hope all is well! as i sit here nervously waiting, I was just wondering, has anyone got any merit aid letters? you don't have to answer if it's too confidential, but i'm like dying to know...


----------



## wyy123 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey everybody,

I'm turning down Emerson but they gave me a really nice financial aid packet, half tuition every year.  So hopefully whoever is going there from here will get that.


----------



## gaelusna (Apr 5, 2010)

I have to say I'm a little disappointed in Emerson. I applied for early decision and was accepted but wasn't considered for any form of merit aid. Looks like I'll be heading to either FSU or Chapman. Congrats to those who received scholarships!!


----------



## Elianarra (Apr 5, 2010)

Sorry to hear that gaelusna. I had a similar situation at Boston U, so I had to turn them down. Emerson was very generous though, so I sent my deposit last week. 
Good luck to both of you, at Chapman, FSU, or wherever you decide!


----------

